# Samyang 24mm f/3.5 Tilt-Shift Announced



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 10, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/samyang-24mm-f3-5-tilt-shift-announced/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/samyang-24mm-f3-5-tilt-shift-announced/"></a></div>
<strong>Press Release</strong>


Samyang Optics is about to release a new lens with the perspective control function — Samyang T-S 24mm 1:3.5 ED AS UMC. The official product presentation will take place on September 18th 2012, during international photographic Photokina fairs held in Cologne.</p>
<p>New Samyang T-S 24mm 1:3.5 ED AS UMC is a wide-angle, full-frame lens fitted with the perspective control and tilt-shift functions. Its unique optical and mechanical construction makes it an ideal tool for architecture and landscape photography. The product will be also extremely useful when convergence of the lines in the frame is required. Owing to the mechanism of optical axis tilt, focus depth operation brings utterly new quality and possibilities, enabling photographers to shape the image according to their individual needs, both on digital and nalog carriers.</p>
<p><!--more-->Optical design of Samyang T-S 24mm 1:3.5 ED AS UMC comprises of sixteen lenses arranged in eleven groups, including two aspherical lens and two lens made of ED glass with low dispersion factor. Thanks to this solution, the lens perfectly reproduces detailed elements and gives splendid image plasticity, also with the T-S function on. Each optical component of the product was covered with multi-layered, anti-reflective UMC coatings, which provide great light transmission factor, high contrasts and render only natural colors of the photographed scene. With sophisticated optics and developed T-S function, Samyang T-S 24mm 1:3.5 ED AS UMC is currently the most advanced lens produced by Samyang Optics and may compete with similar lenses of other brands.</p>
<p><strong>Tilt-Shift function


</strong>Tilt-Shift function in Samyang T-S 24mm 1:3.5 ED AS UMC allows for smooth and individual adjustment of the focus plane angle by +/-8.5 and enables parallel shift of the optical axis by +/-12 millimeters. To make Tilt-Shift function even more seamless, both the lens mount as well as Tilt-Shift section may be rotated on the optical axis. The Tilt-Shift section may be rotated left by 90 degrees (with 30 degree adjustment), while mount of the lens may be rotated both in left and right direction by 90 degrees, also with 30 degree adjustment.</p>
<p>Samyang T-S 24mm 1:3.5 ED AS UMC will be available with mounts for Canon EF, Nikon F, Pentax K and Sony A. We welcome everyone to visit us at Photokina at our booth A025 in the hall 2.1.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 10, 2012)

This is great. This will definitely be my first tilt-shift.


----------



## Chris Burch (Sep 10, 2012)

Does anyone have good experience with Samyang lenses? Are any of decent optical quality?


----------



## preppyak (Sep 10, 2012)

Chris Burch said:


> Does anyone have good experience with Samyang lenses? Are any of decent optical quality?


Generally speaking, they are highly reviewed for their optical and mechanical quality (well built, sharp, etc). But every lens they make is manual focus, so many don't use them. The general consensus is that they give you 90% of what an L lens would, but at maybe 1/3 the price. They also make de-clicked versions for video, and they are especially well regarded in that world

In this case, manual focus is a non issue since there isn't an auto-focus tilt shift. If they can price this <$1000, it'll probably work out nicely for them. Cause I can settle for 90% of Canons TS-E 24mm II, especially at 1/3 the price


----------



## K-amps (Sep 10, 2012)

Chris Burch said:


> Does anyone have good experience with Samyang lenses? Are any of decent optical quality?



Their 14mm is very good, although MF only. TS are MF anyways so this has the potential to be a good lens.

Any idea on price?

I would guess in the $1k range.


----------



## facedodge (Sep 10, 2012)

Samyang's 14, 35 and 85mm lenses are all very well regarded. The only issue is the lack of Autofocus. I've been toying with the 14mm for a while now, since the lack of AF is diminished as you go wider IMO. The ability to easily do panoramas with at 24mm may make it preferable to the 14mm since you'll get 2-4x the resolution as well.


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 10, 2012)

I guess the big question is how well corrected it'll be for distortion, and how much CA shows up when shifted/tilted. On certain formus that shall remain nameless, many are already writing this off as DOA for those reasons. They, of course, have no first hand knowledge that there are issues there. I've been wanting to try out a tilt shift. My local shop rents the older canon 24mm and 45mm. I'll probably try them out and if I find its something I enjoy, give this lens a hard look. I've heard these are best for tilt effets such as miniatureization at more 'normal' focal lengths, but I'll have to try it out and see. 

-Brian


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 10, 2012)

As soon as i saw this i was excited... If they pitch it for sub 1k $, and the quality of the lens is what we expect from a Samyang lens I think they will be on for a winner.

Lets hope it isn't DOA! though i would presume a tilt-shift has more room for errors then a normal lens... here's hoping Samyang pulls it off well and at a good price!


----------



## max (Sep 10, 2012)

If it costs 1.000 i think you are better off buying a TS-E 24mm f/3.5L version I in the used market for 800-900 bucks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 10, 2012)

Chris Burch said:


> Does anyone have good experience with Samyang lenses? Are any of decent optical quality?


I've seen good reviews and bad ones. The 14mm lens I bought was the most horrible lens I've ever owned, and went right back. Others are very happy. The issue seems to be poor quality control, or perhaps easily damaged construction that gets messed up in shipping.
I'd only buy one locally, or from Amazon Prime so that I could easily return it if its another bad one.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Sep 10, 2012)

Same focal length, max aperture, shift & tilt ranges, and ability to rotate as the TS-E 24mm mk2. Hmmm...


----------



## manofiron (Sep 10, 2012)

I had experience with 8mm fisheye, 14mm and 85mm Samyang lenses - all of them are sharp and contrasty. AF is a show stopper for me in 85/1.4 lens - it was too hard for me to use it on a daily basis. 8mm fisheye and 14mm are much easier in nailing the focus spot on. Tilt-shifts are manual anyway. If it's well corrected ( distortion, CA, flare ), then maybe I'll buy their newest offering.


----------



## AdamJ (Sep 10, 2012)

I hope Samyang gets the QA right for this lens. If so, and assuming the optics are good, I'll definitely be a customer.


----------



## wjm (Sep 10, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Chris Burch said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have good experience with Samyang lenses? Are any of decent optical quality?
> ...



I don't think it is necessary a matter of poor quality control or an easily damaged construction (the contruction is actually very good). There are two versions of the 14mm lens: first there was the "IF ED MC" and then the "AS IF UMC". The first was not that good (see: http://www.lenstip.com/200.1-Lens_review-Samyang_14_mm_f_2.8_IF_ED_MC_Aspherical-Introduction.html (this page also includes a link to the review of the improved lens: http://www.lenstip.com/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=239)). The second lens is better.


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 18, 2012)

I guess today is the day for the official announcement! I'll be looking closely here for the news.

-Brian


----------



## arioch82 (Sep 25, 2012)

any more news on this lens? a price/date?


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 26, 2012)

There was supposed to be an announcement at Photonkia, but I guess it never happened. The trail's gone cold it seems. 

I hope we hear more soon.

-Brian


----------



## wjm (Sep 26, 2012)

bbasiaga said:


> There was supposed to be an announcement at Photonkia, but I guess it never happened. The trail's gone cold it seems.
> 
> I hope we hear more soon.
> 
> -Brian



They showed it/had it on display at the Photokina (at the Samyang stand). I asked about the price but they couldn't tell me. I also asked about it at the Walimex stand (Walimex is the same as Samyang but they didn't have it on display), they estimated it around 900 to 1000 eur.


----------



## Schruminator (Nov 5, 2012)

I contacted one of their European distributors and they are hoping for the lens to be available this January. No word on the pricing.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Aglet (Feb 19, 2013)

*$999us
now available for pre-order from B&H in Sony, Nikon, Canon mount.*

www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=samyang+24mm+tilt&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=

read somewhere else it's an expected March delivery


----------



## Schruminator (Feb 20, 2013)

B&H has penciled in a delivery date of April 15th, but I'm hoping some copies sneak into the hands of a few reviewers before then so we can get a good idea of the overall image quality. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 24, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> This will definitely be my first tilt-shift.


Mine too! ... eagerly waiting for its release.


----------

